# Dudley Mass. Swap Has Been Rescheduled!- March 22nd



## Bri-In-RI (Feb 25, 2015)

It is official, the Dudley swap will be happening on March 22nd. After this looooonnnngggg winter I know many New Englanders have wicked bad cabin fevah and this swap is the perfect remedy for that. I'll post more details when Mikes web site is updated.


----------



## mike j (Feb 25, 2015)

Even us south of New Englanders are ready, counting the days.


----------



## catfish (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the info! I can't wait. Who else is going to be there?


----------



## vuniw (Feb 26, 2015)

Ohh great news! I should be there


----------



## catfish (Feb 26, 2015)

vuniw said:


> Ohh great news! I should be there




Great! See you there.


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 27, 2015)

catfish said:


> Thanks for the info! I can't wait. Who else is going to be there?




xxxxx


----------



## catfish (Feb 27, 2015)

MrColumbia said:


> I'll be there.




Cool! Always go to see Mr.Columbia!


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'll be there too - maybe we'll get a few days in a row without snow by then.


----------



## catfish (Feb 27, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> I'll be there too - maybe we'll get a few days in a row without snow by then.




Yes! Gotta have Dean there.


----------



## mike j (Feb 27, 2015)

....and congratulations Dean, now you can finally cruise on that Bluebird.


----------



## StevieZ (Feb 27, 2015)

This works out good. I can just leave the trailor loaded behind the garage lol


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 28, 2015)

mike j said:


> ....and congratulations Dean, now you can finally cruise on that Bluebird.




I could use the one with the shovels...


----------



## catfish (Feb 28, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> I could use the one with the shovels...




The shovel equipped bluebird is a very rare model.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 28, 2015)

Awesome awesome awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike j (Mar 8, 2015)

Two weeks away, Looking forward to spring in beautiful, downtown Dudley.


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 8, 2015)

catfish said:


> Cool! Always go to see Mr.Columbia!




xxxxxx


----------



## StevieZ (Mar 8, 2015)

After several Discussions with people today. I was asked to post  this about the DUDLEY swap. In Honor of our 24th swap at this location the first 24 vendors at the door or who preregister will get their space free of charge". So now looks like I may have to go.


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm just glad to see people are thinking about Spring & the Snow is melting ..


----------



## Lrggarge (Mar 9, 2015)

I spoke to Mike yesterday and in addition to the first 24 that preregister after those are gone all preregisters get a space for $20, with an option of buying a space getting a second for free!

See ya there


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm holding out till he throws in a free toaster


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 9, 2015)

Im looking for a Firestone Fleetwood "Archer" badge if anyone has one.


----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2015)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Im looking for a Firestone Fleetwood "Archer" badge if anyone has one.




I've got one!


----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> I'm holding out till he throws in a free toaster




I'm waiting to see if someone is going to throw a toaster....


----------



## mike j (Mar 10, 2015)

That may just happen at the other event.


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Im looking for a Firestone Fleetwood "Archer" badge if anyone has one.




How about this one?


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 11, 2015)

catfish said:


> How about this one?




That one looks great Ed! Shoot me a PM with $$.


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Bri-In-RI said:


> That one looks great Ed! Shoot me a PM with $$.




Will do.


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2015)

StevieZ said:


> After several Discussions with people today. I was asked to post  this about the DUDLEY swap. In Honor of our 24th swap at this location the first 24 vendors at the door or who preregister will get their space free of charge". So now looks like I may have to go.




Great news! How can you beat that! Great show and FREE set up!


----------



## mike j (Mar 15, 2015)

Less than a week away, almost time to hitch up the horses.


----------



## gazube (Mar 15, 2015)

Ed its frank from restoration shop in edison   im still on the hunt for the hendee badge.   what do you have tucked away for this 1919 indian of mine?  wonder what is at the show also....


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Mar 15, 2015)

Gonna try to do Jim Huntington's show in the morning then Monson in the afternoon.


----------



## mike j (Mar 15, 2015)

Do Dudley first, it's on the way & tends to start a little early.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 15, 2015)

Harvest Cyclery said:


> Gonna try to do Jim Huntington's show in the morning then Monson in the afternoon.




I thought those two shows were the same  I found a link for info to the Dudley Swap http://www.oldroads.com/dudley/


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 15, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> I thought those two shows were the same  I found a link for info to the Dudley Swap http://www.oldroads.com/dudley/




Jim Huntingtons show and Monson (now Belchertown) are indeed the same. Like Mike said Dudley does tend to start early than advertised. I plan to sleep in a bit for this one so probably will not show up until 5:30 am


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 17, 2015)

You Sleep ? 


Bri-In-RI said:


> Jim Huntingtons show and Monson (now Belchertown) are indeed the same. Like Mike said Dudley does tend to start early than advertised. I plan to sleep in a bit for this one so probably will not show up until 5:30 am


----------



## catfish (Mar 18, 2015)

tanksalot said:


> You Sleep ?




How can anyone sleep with all this bike show stuff going on.....


----------



## mike j (Mar 19, 2015)

Sunday Dudley forecast, sunny & high of 33, or 23 when some people arrive. Perfect picking' weather, keeps the herd moving.


----------



## syclesavage (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey Mikej you must show me how to do all that pickin


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 19, 2015)

syclesavage said:


> Hey Mikej you must show me how to do all that pickin




Its easy, just stop by my table and buy all my stuff.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Mar 20, 2015)

*Diredtions for Dudley meet please*

Are there directions, and details for the Dudley meet posted?


----------



## mike j (Mar 20, 2015)

Go onto oldroads.com, you'll find directions. Can't wait.


----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2015)

Thais Sunday !!!!!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 20, 2015)

Guessing with the temp being only a high of 34 this will be indoors. I'll be bringing a load of stuff around 3 Saturday afternoon if anyone is looking to do some early shopping.


----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2015)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Guessing with the temp being only a high of 34 this will be indoors. I'll be bringing a load of stuff around 3 Saturday afternoon if anyone is looking to do some early shopping.




I'll be there early.  But not that early.....


----------



## StevieZ (Mar 21, 2015)

We will be there to make a trade. Also to catch up with some people and campaign for are show. Then home in time for lunch lol.


----------



## mike j (Mar 21, 2015)

Brian, save some stuff for me! We're hoping to get up there by 0700 (Sunday).


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Mar 21, 2015)

mike j said:


> Do Dudley first, it's on the way & tends to start a little early.




Good plan! Thanks!

-AJ


----------



## catfish (Mar 22, 2015)

Great turn out today! Lots of great deals!


----------



## Handyman (Mar 22, 2015)

*Todays Haul*

Todays Haul…………………I searched around carefully and did manage to find a few interesting things.  Also, got to meet “Catfish” and finally put a face to a familiar Cabe member!  Had a great time just browsing and made a couple of good contacts.  See you in Fitchburg !!


----------



## mike j (Mar 22, 2015)

*More random Dudley photos*

Nice show, some good deals to be had. I like the Dudley show, always a little different. A lot of good Caber's there, special thanks to Bri-In_Ri & RustyJones for all they're help & good bike parts.


----------



## mike j (Mar 22, 2015)

....


----------



## mike j (Mar 22, 2015)

*The haul*

I had fun.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 22, 2015)

What were they asking for the Bluebirds?   Not that I could afford them...lol


----------



## mike j (Mar 23, 2015)

They were just on display, the blue 36 is part of Mike's (Dudley Do Right flea market owner) collection. We persuaded him to bring it out.


----------



## walter branche (Mar 23, 2015)

*ride or restore ???*



thank you


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 23, 2015)

*Some pics of randomness from the swap*


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 23, 2015)

*More...*


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 23, 2015)

*Last ones...*


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 23, 2015)

walter branche said:


> View attachment 204012thank you




Ride it Walter...looks great the way it is


----------

